# Walking



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you having a difficult time walking when you get in DP DR ?
Like out of focus vision, holding to walls, impossible to look foward you...?
The feeling that your brain does not understand the distances and depths of everything that surrounds you ?

If yes...what do you do to cope with that ?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> Are you having a difficult time walking when you get in DP DR ?
> Like out of focus vision, holding to walls, impossible to look foward you...?
> The feeling that your brain does not understand the distances and depths of everything that surrounds you ?
> 
> If yes...what do you do to cope with that ?


Yes very much so almost as if im allergic to the outside or something lol

but I get a weird feeling that I am walking but that I am actually watching from above or from some other place, I mean I am still physically in my body but I feel raised up into the sky and my focus tends to shift in and out in and out like the enviroment is shifting like a heatbeat , I also get a general spaced out feeling and feel strange when im walking around, like im not really attached to the ground at all or that im not fully awake or coucious while i walk around, I mean I am awake but I am only recieving the input into my brain that the enviroment im in exsists but I don't physiaclly feel like i am within the enviroment, I dunno that's a really hard feeling to explain.

As for what I do to help I usually try breathing deeply or I just go with the flow and run with my dp/dr as I don't really know or have had anything which really helps me with this symtom


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a harder time doing pretty much everything, including walking. There was a time though, around 15 years old. I'm about 5 foot 10, minding my own business. All of a sudden i'm 6 foot four. I now am the most uncoordinated retard on the planet and the simple concept of left foot, right foot became quite difficult for me. During my drugged out phase, I would also have a hard time synchronizing steps. Like my left leg would want to walk faster than my right....really annoying.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Yah this is very wierd with me, I will walk around the hallways at schoolnoticing all this stuff but then when I step on the basketball court it disapears and I can ball good. Its all thinking about it I think the more you concentrate on it the more you notice it. IMO I think that you just have to go with it and it wont seem as bad.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I feel like I'm walking on sponges. Sounds weird, I know. I take a couple steps, think and take a couple more. Takes longer to get there but at least I don't fall on my butt. :wink: But it makes it harder when people watch. I hate it when people watch. I feel so paranoid. :shock:


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

when i walk i starting thinking about it too much and then i feel like i am not controlling my walking...

i do not feel like i am walking as my legs feel so numb...almost as if bruised....or like when you feel so cold that you cannot move properly...if you know what i mean...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

walking is totally weird how does the brain send messages to our legs, how the hell do they know what direction they are going in......i have had months of trying to switch off the thoughts when it comes to walking...at one point i wouldnt get off the sofa as everything was ssssooooo confusing.....now i get up and go and just see where i end up.....i never know what i am doing or why i am doing it.....


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

[quote name="Inflammed"] impossible to look foward you...?

that sums my problem up in one sentance,this is what bugs me so much i cant focus forwards...


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, thanks all for the answers....

We are really a bunch of really messed up people...and I consider myself in that bunch !

Somtimes I can't go down the stairs to get to my room...just looking downwards makes me feel like I'm going to bend downward !

When I get this, full DP, affecting the legs that much...the only way I found to make it go away is to lay down on my bed, face towards the bed...arms under my chest, with music and I start to breath...
I works 9 times out of 10 for me...
The hardest part is to get into that position...'caus each step we take we get that crazy impression that we're gonna fall in our head.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

yup, me too. I feel like I'm walking on one of those wobbly floors they have in haunted houses at funfairs. I hate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey inflammed,

I'll be in Montreal this Sunday, so poke me with a stick if you see me passed out in an alleyway so i don't die. Please tell me if you know of anything worthwhile to do there from the 19th to the 22nd.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Ziggo, give me a call if you want to hang out while you``re here...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Aight, haha. I hope you like drinking alcohol. I don't want to end up in some shitty dive bar, or some club with 20 (canadian) dollar drinks. I'm also going to be doing a lot of sightseeing and 'edgy-urban photography'. Possibly while drunk, give me an e-mail or something if you want to give me any information. You really don't have to because dp likes to fuck things up.

[email protected]


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

I always get the feeling its not me walking forwards but the world is coming towards me and im not moving, if that makes sense. It sucks badly


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I often had the impression that I made the Earth turn with one feet !
Haha...


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

how are you now?


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

This was posted 11 years ago...Hopefully they are doing better by now...lol.But for what it worth, I struggle with walking or the thought walking and it's good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

Rex said:


> This was posted 11 years ago...Hopefully they are doing better by now...lol.But for what it worth, I struggle with walking or the thought walking and it's good to know I'm not the only one!


i hope they cured

yeah me too

its like carefull walking like you dont sure is that floor real


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

Rex said:


> This was posted 11 years ago...Hopefully they are doing better by now...lol.But for what it worth, I struggle with walking or the thought walking and it's good to know I'm not the only one!


how long are you experiencing that walking sh*t while drdp?


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

This is a newer sensation for me...I feel like I'm going to trip, collapse, or the floor/ground is uneven when I walk.I've experienced different trippy sensations from DP off and on for years now.


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

Rex said:


> This is a newer sensation for me...I feel like I'm going to trip, collapse, or the floor/ground is uneven when I walk.I've experienced different trippy sensations from DP off and on for years now.


sometimes i feel like i dont belive own eyes? do you?


----------

